# Costa Banca Mechanic Needed



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Guys

Can anyone recommend a good garage to get my car serviced? Mercedes want to charge an arm and a leg and I would prefer to support the small firms. I don't want a cheap cowboy but a decent little garage where they do a sound job and don't make work!

I don't mind traveling a little way if anyone knows someone reliable and good!

Oh and I meant to put Blanca in the title but missed the L - sorry!

Cheers!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good garage to get my car serviced? Mercedes want to charge an arm and a leg and I would prefer to support the small firms. I don't want a cheap cowboy but a decent little garage where they do a sound job and don't make work!
> 
> ...


- How's your Spanish ?.....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> - How's your Spanish ?.....


Mi espanol? Muy malo!

Actually I can get by, but my OH is Spanish so theres not a problem (although I am usually left to deal with things because its _"good practice"_ ) jeje


----------



## maxmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Try Medico de Coches in Benissa, just outside Teulada in a big commercial complex. They do mainly german cars, guy that owns the place is from Germany. 
965 734 615
medicodecoches.com


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We use the Seat garage in El Campello (although our car is not a Seat). They have an English employee called Simon. He will translate for you if you need it.

For small repairs we use a mobile mechanic based in Busot. He comes to your house to collect your car.

Let me know if you want more details


----------

